# Vizsla Snobbery



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I had to laugh at myself. 

While following a twitter thread voting for what dog is cuter... a Vizsla or "something else" I got a little frustrated every time someone called the Vizsla a Chocolate Lab. How could they be more stupid?

Truth is, I would have said the same thing 4 or 5 years ago before I met and became familiar with the breed.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You talking about Dana Perino's Jasper "America's Dog" vs. Sean Hannity's Border Collie Duffy? That was a funny segment of the Hannity show last night. America's Cutest Dog.


http://danaperino.com/category/jasper-vizla/

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Yep, that is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Just remember... Vizslas aren't snobs.

They just are better then everyone else.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

That was a funny segment. I got a text from my Mom last night about it so I found it on the internet this morning.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my first V in 1972 - since then have had 1 or 2 in my life always - if I got 1$ FOR EVERYTIME asked what breed they were - I would V RICH !!!!!! - eVerytime I've answered - Vizsla Hungarian Pointer - if they wanted more imfo - I just ask DO YOU HUNT - if NO - the V may not V 4U - people I meet in the field get the total run down good and Vad - back in the day never thought of myself as a V SNOB - just had the best pup in the field LOL !!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Famous Animal sayings for $200. 

Who said this famous line?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Famous Animal sayings for $200.
> 
> Who said this famous line?


George Orwell in the book "Animal Farm"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Eric Blair, but that's not the name he used when writing.

Edited be cause Bob beat me to it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

George Orwell wrote the book but you did not get the correct answer.

"*Who* said the famous line?"


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> George Orwell wrote the book but you did not get the correct answer.
> 
> "*Who* said the famous line?"


Of course, the classic pitfall of not reading the actual question. In this case, which character said it? Well, it was a "commandment", so I don't know if it can be attributed to a single character. But if it can, I don't know who.

Good one.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Answer contestants:

Napoleon - The Pig 

The original Animal Farm, after the animals drove away the humans, commandment was"

*All animals are equal*.

Napoleon changed it late in the book after the pigs moved into the house and used the dogs to control the "lower" animals. If you have never read the book "Animal Farm" it is and has for many years been quite the eye opener.

_*All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others*_.

Happy trails. Off for our evening hike. 
RBD


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Great book. I asked my 21 YO daughter and 17 YO son if they have read it and they said no. Should be required reading.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

It was 10 years ago when I was in school. .. doubt it is anymore but it definitely should be.


----------

